# Antibiotics



## yitzysturtles (Apr 12, 2018)

Is there any way I can buy tortoise antibiotics online without going to a vet??


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 12, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> Is there any way I can buy tortoise antibiotics online without going to a vet??


I am sure there are ways around it, but I dont think it is something you should do. You could buy the wrong one/or dose it wrong. Best to go through a vet.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 13, 2018)

But I don't have a vet


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 13, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> But I don't have a vet


I reread through your previous post. I saw someone had listed a vet for you to contact. And also some suggestions were made about raising your ambient temperature, and soaking your tortoise. Have you tried any of these suggestions? I'm not trying to be unsympathetic to your question at hand. But if people were to post where you could find antibiotics and their dosages without first properly seeing a vet, that could spell disaster. Far too many people would be making self-diagnosis, and inadvertently hurting their tortoise. That's just my opinion, I hope others will share there's as well. I would definitely bump up your temps as others have suggested, and I would also try to line a vet up.


----------

